# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.3.0 - Christmas present

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box v1.3.0 is out! In this update we've added Texas Instruments OMAP3630 TAP Router handling support and OMAP3630 Cortex A8 core support with OneNAND flash devices. Also added support for Samsung GT-I9003, LG KU2800 and Vodafone 725 cell phones.*  Medusa Box v1.3.0 Release Notes:  Added *Texas Instruments OMAP3630* TAP Router handling and *OMAP3630 Cortex A8* core support with *OneNAND* flash devices.Added *Device Model* options by CPU type (if Manufacturer is set to "Auto") and added extended Manuals for every CPU.Increased *ARM11* and *Cortex I/O* timeouts for better compatibility for *eMMC* storage with unstable write speed.Added support for the following models: *Samsung GT-I9003* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*LG KU2800* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Vodafone 725* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair; unlocked Full Flash files are also uploaded to the support area (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). *Samsung GT-I9001* – improved repair procedure; please re-download repair file.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------

